# Alloway Lake NJ or Lake X



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2010)

On the lake around 5.30 am and had the boat on the trailer by 12:30, we caught 25 bass, 2 pickeral and a sunny. Weapon of choice was Yum sooie(camo), JDBaits stick baits(watermelon black flake), and Senkos (watermelon red flake) sooie was used pitchen stick-ups in the middle of the lake and the stick baits were used against the bulk heads, had to woop out the Senkos, ran out of JDBaits. The lake was muddy and had was covered with alge, Heres a couple Pictures.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 11, 2010)

WTG Mr. Moo


What a great day


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 11, 2010)

wtggg moo, nice chunks =D>


----------



## njTom (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice catching Shamoo =D> That lake looks sweet!


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 11, 2010)

That's some good fishing!


----------



## jigster60 (Jun 11, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> MOO...............Sweet........................................JIGGY


----------



## Zum (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice catching,looks like a great place to fish.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 11, 2010)

:twisted: Great job out there!!!! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 12, 2010)

Some nice ones M. Moo =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 12, 2010)

=D> =D> nice catchin Moo


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice Job Charlie! =D>


----------



## Workdawg (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice catch Shamoo :mrgreen:


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 13, 2010)

Very Nice.... =D>


----------

